

Newegg hidden data - junq

I bought a aSUS mEMO PAD from Newegg. I am returnng it via RMA. I was boxing it todAY AND WENT TO THE EGG to copy the RMA number to print a second copy for inclusion in the boxing. I copied the RMA number and pastedit into a previously opened notebook page. (OI just took one from my desktop Highlighted the info there then pasted over top of it to print then close and not save restoring the original data on it. LO and behold the paste operation also shows the tablets MAC address info. This was not visible when I copied the RMA number. Pasting the clipboard info to anything else also does not expose the hidden background data. (I&#x27;ll paste the clipboard date here now) ATTN: RMA 25071434  
And just a number but this is what the little bug I exposed by accident shows.<p>ATTN: RMA 25071434
5cff3579f77f<p>I assume this was to prevent switching of the original item however, hidden is hidden.
What else are they collecting but hiding?
======
BorisMelnik
wow very interesting. to answer your question I would say at the very least
model, serial, etc numbers.

